
Why the Drudge Report is one of the best designed sites on the web [2008] - mjfern
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1407-why-the-drudge-report-is-one-of-the-best-designed-sites-on-the-web
======
sharkweek
I do not like Matt Drudge, but I do admire him.

With that out of the way, his site is exactly as the author describes: easy to
use, iconic, etc. I can go there and know that I am up to date on everything
major that has occurred in the world in the past 24 hours (ignoring his bias)
with nothing more than a brief glance; no other major news source can claim
this.

